# Milwaukee 18V Fuel Impact Trigger Issue



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I've got a Milwaukee 18v fuel impact that the trigger acts up when I have heavy force applied to it when driving fasteners. If I lighten up from pushing on the fastener, the trigger will engage. It's almost like the pressure is tweeking the motor enough so that it won't receive power. The battery terminals are clean, and the issue occurs regardless of battery. My buddy has taken a few back with similar issues. 

I love the tool, would buy it again, but wondering if others are having similar issues.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Techtronic industries junk. All cordless stuff is made in China so it's a gamble on whether you get a good one or a lemon. Heard complaints about Makita, Bosch, even the new Dewalts. Same thing with the warranty...a gamble on whether they'll honor it or not


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I just bought about a grand of new other Milwaukee tools, the supplier may be motivated to assist me. They've been good to my buddy.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I haven't had any issues with the couple things I've sent back ti Milwaukee. If it's within the warranty they seem to just fix it no questions asked

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Take it in, if it's an issue from brand new they should be able to help you. I've had a Fuel impact for 3 years, no issues. Mike dropped his in a pool and it's still good. You probably have a dud.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The trigger on mine was bad. 
As long as it's under warranty, you should have no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Django 11 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a couple sets of the fuels and love them. Their triggers seem to be somewhat of an issue out of the factory. I had a problem with one of mine so I took it back to the dealer that I bought it from, they sent it back, Milwaukee couldn't seem to fix it so they sent a brand new one back to me. Almost every contractor I know use the milwaukee fuels and the only complaint is the triggers need to be fixed but otherwise great tools


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We had two triggers go bad within the warranty period, got both replaced for free, shipping and all without the first bit of trouble.

*edit*
Our triggers just quit by the way. I think they had a period of intermittent working but it didn't last long.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the same issue, I don't know for sure about "lighter pressure" helping as I don't pay that much attention, maybe I'll give it another shot and try the lighter pressure to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

RobertCDF said:


> I have the same issue, I don't know for sure about "lighter pressure" helping as I don't pay that much attention, maybe I'll give it another shot and try the lighter pressure to see if that makes a difference.


I had a 16" extension on it the other day and it acted up much more than without it, which got me thinking that the issue on mine may have something to do with how the motor sits. The pressure side to side on the motor was increased by the leverage of the extension.

I'll add: The tool is a couple years old and has had low use until about two months ago when I started using it for 8 hour days driving bolts and self tapping screws.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

META said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same issue, I don't know for sure about "lighter pressure" helping as I don't pay that much attention, maybe I'll give it another shot and try the lighter pressure to see if that makes a difference.
> ...


Mine is also low use but it started doing it within 2 weeks of getting it. It probably has 40 hrs of use.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a trigger issue on one of the earlier Fuel drills. Brought it to my tool store and they sent it out for service. Came back fixed. They didn't even need a receipt for the warranty work.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I don't have the fuel impact, just the regular 18V impact, and the light by the trigger never goes off. 

I have a lot of Milwaukee cordless, and the triggers seems to be a common problem with many of them. 

12V drill driver: Occasionally tool doesn't come on when trigger pressed. 


On my 18V blower and 12 volt driver, the same issue. Press trigger and nothing happens. Press it again and again and finally tool comes on. These tools all did this for a few weeks, but then the problem went away. 


Wish every problem I ignored solved itself.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have 2 m12 impacts ,, one is 4 years old with no issues.. the other is the right angle thats only 6 months old no issues

the only time i had issues with a impact driver trigger was a year ago on my 5 year old makita 18v that had seen a ton of work.. 

it can be any number of things... a dud... how heavy handed you are with teh tool... overheating and the sodder going bad


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

My brother has all Milfukee garbage all the fuel stuff. He has replaced the drill 2 times and the impact 3. I have used them and his triggers are crap in them they have like dead spots in them as u depress. Some of there other tools are good like the tubing cutter and i cant think of anything else. Everyone i know that has had Milwaukee has switched to Makita. I have a fair bit of yellow my self with no complaints at all. I think my next drill will be a festool csx.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My fuel drills are fine but my saw had an internal issue and was making a burning smell when used, replaced under warranty. Other than that fuel is the best line of cordless I have ever used, one of my guys still has a 20 Dewalt, I will replace in December with fuel.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Milwaukee had a issue with triggers. They seemed to have gotten it worked out. I have an actual Milwaukee repair facility here in Anaheim. It's not a outlet it's an actual Milwaukee TI repair facility. Brought in a saw. They sent it to my home in 4 days with a new switch. Excellent customer service.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

The "best" thing that happened to me tool wise was having all my yellow stolen, and had full replacement value insurance....and went red. If a company is solid on replacing/ fixing issues on their dime, it shows good faith, IMO.

One oddity, though, is another buddy just got a new 18v impact and has had it replaced three times in the last couple months....one had internal damage to fan and wires, another was weak on driving/ stuck on lower level, and I don't remember the third issue. All were replaced new.


----------



## Gdt677 (Dec 30, 2021)

META said:


> I've got a Milwaukee 18v fuel impact that the trigger acts up when I have heavy force applied to it when driving fasteners. If I lighten up from pushing on the fastener, the trigger will engage. It's almost like the pressure is tweeking the motor enough so that it won't receive power. The battery terminals are clean, and the issue occurs regardless of battery. My buddy has taken a few back with similar issues.
> 
> I love the tool, would buy it again, but wondering if others are having similar issues.





META said:


> I've got a Milwaukee 18v fuel impact that the trigger acts up when I have heavy force applied to it when driving fasteners. If I lighten up from pushing on the fastener, the trigger will engage. It's almost like the pressure is tweeking the motor enough so that it won't receive power. The battery terminals are clean, and the issue occurs regardless of battery. My buddy has taken a few back with similar issues.
> 
> I love the tool, would buy it again, but wondering if others are having similar issues.


I have the same gun and the same problems. I've sent it back to milwaukee 3x..They just keep throwing parts at in..
Not happy at all. Love my other milwaukee tools..


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Gdt677 said:


> I have the same gun and the same problems. I've sent it back to milwaukee 3x..They just keep throwing parts at in..
> Not happy at all. Love my other milwaukee tools..


Those drills I had trouble with, I don't recall if I still have them. After they were sent in they worked fine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

